# NEIIIINNN!



## Blah (2. September 2008)

Hallo liebe WAR und Buffed Community        

Ich habe mich heute etwas auf Gamona schlau gemacht, welche Gesichter man als Extra hat bei der CE Pre Order, für die Character Creation. Folgendes habe ich auf Gamona gefunden: http://wo.gamona.de/index.php?seite=artike...id=70&sid=1 

Nun bin ich weiter runtergescrollt und musste mit einem Schock etwas feststellen...

Da ich einen Sigmar Priester Spiele und die CE Pre Order habe, werde ich folgendes menschliches Gesicht als Extra zur Auswahl haben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube, dazu muss ich nichts hinzufügen...










Es gibt nur einen Idiot mit solcher Ähnlichkeit:

















			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*heult*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



An alle CE Pre Order Besitzer und Sigmar Priest Spieler, leidet mit mir!

Mit gedemütigten Grüssen

Blah


----------



## blubberb (2. September 2008)

Weniger abstand zwischen deinen sätzen könnte beim lesen helfen, wozu 20zeilen leerzeichen?^^
Sieht zwar echt behindert aus, aber ich würds einfach nich auswählen beim erstellen..
Nimm halt nen normalen kopf, so behindert würd ich net rumlaufen^^


----------



## ExodiusHC (2. September 2008)

Nehms einfach nicht.
Aber ich finds cool, etwas was dich auszeichnet in WAR.


----------



## Macaveli (2. September 2008)

lol ich lach mich schlapp... hamma!!! lass den kopf nicht hängen, so kannst du durch die city laufen und "MEIN BLOCK" rufen^^


----------



## Blah (2. September 2008)

Macaveli schrieb:


> lol ich lach mich schlapp... hamma!!! lass den kopf nicht hängen, so kannst du durch die city laufen und "MEIN BLOCK" rufen^^




Rofl wir lachen uns hier kaputt xD


----------



## Dradka (2. September 2008)

Eigendlich nicht schlecht so weis man sofort wer ein vollidiot/kiddi/Möchtegerngangsta ist


----------



## Macaveli (2. September 2008)

ja wobei ich glaube dass das ingame nicht mehr sooo auffällt, das bild ist ja ziemlich stark vergrößert


----------



## Blah (2. September 2008)

blubberb schrieb:


> Weniger abstand zwischen deinen sätzen könnte beim lesen helfen, wozu 20zeilen leerzeichen?^^
> Sieht zwar echt behindert aus, aber ich würds einfach nich auswählen beim erstellen..
> Nimm halt nen normalen kopf, so behindert würd ich net rumlaufen^^




Damit man nicht auf den ersten Blick weiss um was es geht, dass man dann gespannt runterscrollt. Halt, dass es nen Nebeneffekt gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirakel (2. September 2008)

ich finds lustig^^, dass die in Amerika Sido kennen . . . aber mit soner fratze lass ich höchstens nen Twink oder Bankchar rummrennen(wenn sowas überhaupt gibt in WAR^^)


----------



## Blah (2. September 2008)

Mirakel schrieb:


> ich finds lustig^^, dass die in Amerika Sido kennen . . . aber mit soner fratze lass ich höchstens nen Twink oder Bankchar rummrennen(wenn sowas überhaupt gibt in WAR^^)




Ich glaube, die kennen den Spacko eben NICHT!!! Das ist ja das Problem, also ich bezweifle, dass einer der Designer Sido mag! Ansonst müssten die schon Sigmar Priester hassen! rofl


----------



## Drornur (2. September 2008)

Warhammer ein Gangster Game! Yeah! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (2. September 2008)

Die Birne wäre grade echt nen Grund doch Destru zu spielen. Um schlicht jedem char mit dieser Fratze die selbige per Ork OP wieder zu richten....


----------



## Aason (2. September 2008)

Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf das es der Kopf vom Sigmar Priester ist? 

Hab auch die CE bestellt und bin gespannt auf den  "Besonderen Kopf" vom Erzmagier xD


----------



## Macaveli (2. September 2008)

naja solange der orkkopf nicht aussieht wie bushido ist ja alles ok....


----------



## Blah (2. September 2008)

Aason schrieb:


> Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf das es der Kopf vom Sigmar Priester ist?
> 
> Hab auch die CE bestellt und bin gespannt auf den  "Besonderen Kopf" vom Erzmagier xD




Weil eigentlich in der Charakter Creation nur Sigmar Priester eine Glatze haben, viele ihre Relikte mit Totenschädel verbunden sind und er ein Heiliges Kreuz auf dem Totenschädel hat.


----------



## Macaveli (2. September 2008)

lol sido ist ein sigmar priester  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenas (2. September 2008)

Das passende dazu:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WodKPo4aYhs...-mein-rock.html


----------



## Macaveli (2. September 2008)

Serenas schrieb:


> Das passende dazu:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WodKPo4aYhs...-mein-rock.html


lol also diese version kannte ich noch nicht^^


----------



## Drornur (2. September 2008)

Serenas schrieb:


> Das passende dazu:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WodKPo4aYhs...-mein-rock.html



lol!!! Wie geil!


----------



## Terratec (2. September 2008)

Serenas schrieb:


> Das passende dazu:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WodKPo4aYhs...-mein-rock.html


Was soll man dazu noch sagen? Einfach nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2008)

IIIIIEKS!
Dann hatte ich mich letztens doch nicht veguckt...


----------



## Bluescreen07 (2. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute etwas auf Gamona schlau gemacht, welche Gesichter man als Extra hat bei der CE Pre Order, für die Character Creation.


Die Köpfe sind in der CE enthalten nicht in der Pre-Order CE!


----------



## Gortek (2. September 2008)

Lol, die Version ist ja der Brüller schlechthin.
Ich find es immer wieder Klasse wenn sich wer die Mühe macht etwas zu parodieren.

Cheers


----------



## Sorzzara (2. September 2008)

Ich glaub gar nicht dass die Maske eine Parodie auf Sido sein soll...nur in den USA kennen sie eben Sido nicht (Warum auch Musik von einem Kuschelhasen/Vollidiot/Nullnummer - Möchtegerngangsta importieren, wenn man die ECHTEN Gangsta hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ... Die Schädelsymbolik zieht sich durch das gesamte Imperiums - Artwork, also kam jemand bei Mythuc auf die Idee, eine Schädelmaske zu entwerfen...

...dass sie damit die wohl lächerlichste Musikerscheinung Deutschlands parodieren werden die gar nicht gewusst haben =)

Anyway, ich finds gut dass das Ding im Spiel ist...erstens hab ich so einen Grund mehr Destruction zu spielen, und zweitens hamma damit auch gleich den nächsten Grund, der Order eins auf die Zwölf zu geben =)
(Wer hat sich nicht schon mal gedacht, dass man Sido eigentlich ne Schuhsohle in den Mund stopfen, und ihn dann den versammelten Wacken Open Air Fans zum Frass vorwerfen sollte?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mejestran (2. September 2008)

Hahahahahahahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oh man ich lach mich schlapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"Da da dada da daaaaaa!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oh man hehehe


----------



## Gortek (2. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Naja, obwohl ich mir sicher bin das sie NICHT auf Sido anspielen wollen find ich sieht´s einfach nur....suboptimal aus. (Ich hoffe das war nett genug)
> Werde mir dann aber wohl doch keine CE holen, die Extras sind sowieso schon nicht Erwähnenswert aber wenn dann noch sowas mit dabei sein soll, nein danke. Nicht für den Preis.
> Werde dann wahrscheinlich doch Zerstörung spielen und dem "Wannabe Sido" mal ein paar auf die Mütze hauen.
> 
> ...



Wenn du die Extras der CE nicht erwähnenswert findest, solltest du sie dir wirklich nicht holen, denn die Bücher, Figur, Mousepad, etc. ist für Unwürdige, die es nicht zu schätzen wissen doch eher.......suboptimal.

Cheers


----------



## Sorzzara (2. September 2008)

btw. ich weiss nicht ob einige das nicht verstanden haben, aber ich schreibs mal lieber dazu, bevor hier jemand in einer Kurzschlusshandlung seine CE Abbestellt...ihr seid N.I.C.H.T. gezwungen, dieses Gesicht auszuwählnen wenn ihr die CE habt, ihr KÖNNT es auswählen, wenn ihr das WOLLT...die anderen Gesichtsoptionen stehen euch nach wie vor zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortek (2. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Jo sorry, aber Bücher hab ich mehr als genug zu Hause, Warhammer Figuren ebenfalls Mousepad hab ich ein besseres, und flamen lass ich mich nicht wirklich. Wenn ich dann auf den stolzen Preis der CE schaue fällt mir nix mehr ein.



Brauchst dich nicht zu entschuldigen und angreiffen oder flamen wollte ich dich auch keinesfalls. (Das mit dem unwürdig war auch nur salopp gemeint.)
Was ich dir unterschwellig mitteilen wollte war, dass es viele Leute gibt, die sehr gerne die CE besitzen möchten, da sie grosse Fans von Warhammer sind und wenn du, wie du schreibst, die Extras nicht erwähnenswert findest, wäre es ein feiner Zug sie nicht zu nehmen, damit ein anderer der seine helle Freude an den enthaltenen Dingen hätte sich diese zulegen kann.

Cheers


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

Dann wünsch ich mir aber auch die Frisur von dem Toki Hotel Typ InGame integriert bitte!

Freu mich schon auf Schlachten in denen der Maskenmann die Sturmfrisur tötet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (2. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> (Wer hat sich nicht schon mal gedacht, dass man Sido eigentlich ne Schuhsohle in den Mund stopfen, und ihn dann den versammelten Wacken Open Air Fans zum Frass vorwerfen sollte?)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Joah..... gebt ihn uns.... gebt ihn uns..... BLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (2. September 2008)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Joah..... gebt ihn uns.... gebt ihn uns..... BLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich hör schon den Characteristischen Metall Sound...




Schwärm... son misst ich hab wakken diesjahr verpasst grml


----------



## colamix (2. September 2008)

rofl xD


----------



## ExInferis (2. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Ich hör schon den Characteristischen Metall Sound...
> Schwärm... son misst ich hab wakken diesjahr verpasst grml



Dann sieh zu, dass Du Dir für das nächste Jahr Karten besorgst. Sind schon wieder zig tausend verkauft.

Mal zum flamen: 
WoW = Sommerfest der Volksmusik mit Nachtelf Florian Silbereisen
WAR = WACKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilo07 (2. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Rofl wir lachen uns hier kaputt xD



Oh ja!^^
scheiße wie geil sowas ist, ihr,die mit der pre-order, sollt ne gilde aufmachen, sie aggro-berlin nennen, euch solche gsichter beschaffen und dann geds im rvr sicher ab, wenn aggro-berlin die ganzen burgen besetzt und ihre totenkopf-flagge hissen.. hach ich freu mich^^


----------



## Akentia (2. September 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Was ich dir unterschwellig mitteilen wollte war, dass es viele Leute gibt, die sehr gerne die CE besitzen möchten, da sie grosse Fans von Warhammer sind und wenn du, wie du schreibst, die Extras nicht erwähnenswert findest, wäre es ein feiner Zug sie nicht zu nehmen, damit ein anderer der seine helle Freude an den enthaltenen Dingen hätte sich diese zulegen kann.
> 
> Cheers



Ich kann dieses Fan Gelaber nicht mehr ertragen, find das etwas heuchlerisch wenn man bedenkt das die CE NICHT in ersten Tagen AUSVERKAUFT WAR! Die Leute die z.B. nur für Game sich interessiert hatten (zeigt auf sich) haben am ersten tag der Vorbestellung reagiert. Und zu Sachen die drin sind: Ingame Items - ja nett, Open Beta - geil, Köpfe - nice... Bilderband - schön.. der Rest ist für den a... was soll ich mit Figur oder Mausunterlage? Die neusten Mäuse brauchen keine Unterlage!  Also ist dieses ganze Fan und CE nicht bekommen etwas heuchlerisch.. es waren am anfangs genug da. Und wenn jemand bei lizenzierten Ausgaben nicht direkt ins Laden rennt.. dann ist er selber schuld daran.

(es ist kein angrif auf dich ^^)


@ das mit Sido: wann werden wir entlich erlöst? Zumindest kann man ja lustige verarschungen von Sido machen ;-)


----------



## Crutan (2. September 2008)

Serenas schrieb:


> Das passende dazu:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WodKPo4aYhs...-mein-rock.html



Ich brech ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Knaller xD 

Made my Day^^


----------



## HGVermillion (2. September 2008)

Ich seh schon irgendwo auf irgendeinem Server, einen etwas frühreifen Spieler der mit seinen Freunden sich den Sidopriester macht, und dann mit einem Haufen Hoch- und Dunkelelfenschlampen ein Video dreht und das mit Sido unterlegt :/

Ich glaub ich weis auf welche Klasse ich mich im RvR Stürzen werde, und wessen Seelen ich Khaine opfern werde wenn sie mir vor die Dolche läuft.


----------



## Black83 (2. September 2008)

als ob man den kopf unter dem helm sehn würde ...
aber sowas hässliches würd ich mir garnicht erstellen, CE hin oder her !


----------



## Pih (2. September 2008)

Ich glaube, ich werde absichtlich dieses "Gesicht" wählen, nur um einige engstirnige Vollidioten hier zu provozieren.


----------



## Moagim (2. September 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> als ob man den kopf unter dem helm sehn würde ...
> aber sowas hässliches würd ich mir garnicht erstellen, CE hin oder her !



Welcher Helm?^^
Sigmarpriester haben keine Helme, höchstens einen Stirnreif.


----------



## Kalyptus (2. September 2008)

Pih schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich werde absichtlich dieses "Gesicht" wählen, nur um einige engstirnige Vollidioten hier zu provozieren.



Ja, sieht doch gut aus. Das ist so grottig das es wieder gut ist, besser wie die restlichen 08/15 Gesichter


----------



## Kougar (2. September 2008)

Diese Maske war ursprünglich Teil des Konzepts wie man es Tanks möglich macht bei menschlichen Spielern "AGGRO" aufzubauen.
Da die Tankklasse des Imperiums leider gestrichen wurde hat sie nun der arme Sigmapriester bekommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. September 2008)

Was für ne Aggro? AggroBerlin? ^^


----------



## Neolus (2. September 2008)

ochnö..da hab ich mich nun schon länger für die seite der ordnung entschieden und muss dann sowas sehen.

Das video ist mal echt klasse und zeigt wohl den wahren gängsta hinter der maske 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei dem Gesicht ist es kein wunder wenn ja jemand aggro zieht. Ich mein da würd ich mir auch gern nen destro erstellen um sigmarpriests zu jagen...

Also boykotiert diese Gesichtsaggromaske und spielt nen ordentlichen Sigmar mit ordentlichem gesicht!

ZITAT(Pih @ 2.09.2008, 12:01) 
Ich glaube, ich werde absichtlich dieses "Gesicht" wählen, nur um einige engstirnige Vollidioten hier zu provozieren.

Ich hoffe du meinst es nicht ernst und verteidigst diesen kotzbrocken und seine *piep* maske....


----------



## Arben (2. September 2008)

Ich find sowohl das Gesicht als auch Sido in Ordnung. Aber da hier eh nur Ignoranten rumwuseln halt ich mich mal bedeckt.


----------



## Blah (2. September 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Ich find sowohl das Gesicht als auch Sido in Ordnung. Aber da hier eh nur Ignoranten rumwuseln halt ich mich mal bedeckt.




ES LEBE DIE MEINUNGSFREIHEIT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (2. September 2008)

Rufmord ist was anders als Meinungsfreiheit. Aber darüber muss ich nich diskutieren. Ausserdem hat benannter Künstler ja genau das erreicht, was er wollte, wie die Reaktionen hier zeigen. Er wollte provozieren und sich einen Namen verschaffen.

Und wie schon gesagt wurde, er wird in den USA wohl völlig unbekannt sein. Dementsprechend ist das Gesicht wohl kaume ne Parodie oder Homage auf bzw an ihn.


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Ich find sowohl das Gesicht als auch Sido in Ordnung. Aber da hier eh nur Ignoranten rumwuseln halt ich mich mal bedeckt.



Um mich auch mal zu outen. Ich halte wenig von Sido's Musik und seinem Gangstergehabe (zu meiner Rehabilitation: meine Musik ist Alternative), jedoch hat mich sein Auftritt bei Popstars gelehrt das manche Menschen gewisse Dinge nur tun um Geld zu verdienen.

Und ich würde das genauso tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (2. September 2008)

Für dich würd ich alles tun Carmen.....


----------



## Arben (2. September 2008)

Erster Doppelpost ever - 100 Gummipunkte. *dingdingding*

Dann mal ne Frage: gibt es nur die 2 oder auch noch andere Gesicher?


----------



## Arben (2. September 2008)

Genau das meine ich Dentus, nur weil er auf dicke Hose und Ghettogangster macht, heisst es nicht das er völlig blöd ist. Und seine Musik ist auch nich (mehr!) völlig Inhalts- und Aussagslos sondern hat auch einen gewissen Hintergrund. Gibt in jedem Musikgenre einen riesigen Haufen Poser. Und sogar Sido hat sein Abitur... 

Aber genug des OT


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich Dentus, nur weil er auf dicke Hose und Ghettogangster macht, heisst es nicht das er völlig blöd ist. Und seine Musik ist auch nich (mehr!) völlig Inhalts- und Aussagslos sondern hat auch einen gewissen Hintergrund. Gibt in jedem Musikgenre einen riesigen Haufen Poser. Und sogar Sido hat sein Abitur...
> 
> Aber genug des OT



Gar nicht OT! Das is doch der "ZOMG Sido is in WAR"-Thread :-)  Also passt das


----------



## Helrok (2. September 2008)

naja, wenn man ein wenig warhammer (40k) hintergrundwissen hat, weiss man, dass die totenschädelmaske nichts mit sido zu tun hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zitat wh40k.lexicanum: "Das Symbol der Ordenspriester ist ein Totenkopf. Die Rüstungen der Ordenspriester sind mit Symbolen des Todes übersät, dies stellt ihre Verbindung zum Imperator, der in seinem goldenen Thron dem Tode entkommt, dar. Normalerweise wird auch ein Helm in Form eines Totenschädels oder mit einer Totenkopfbemalung getragen."

da priester des sigmar die "vorgänger" der ordenspriester sind, ist die maske sogesehen ein nettes gimmik. mir persönlich gefällt das sogar irgendwie, nur hab ich keine ce und werde aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach kein sigmarpriester spielen.

edith meint, wenn der link so nicht will, dann so:

klick - klick


----------



## Blah (2. September 2008)

Helrok schrieb:


> naja, wenn man ein wenig warhammer (40k) hintergrundwissen hat, weiss man, dass die totenschädelmaske nichts mit sido zu tun hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Der Link geht nicht.


----------



## Jo-Hendrik (2. September 2008)

aufs maul?

sido ist geil und nein ich bin mit 19 kein kiddie mehr. als ob eure hardcore-ritter-rock-musik so viel besser wäre *würg*


----------



## Blah (2. September 2008)

Jo-Hendrik schrieb:


> aufs maul?
> 
> sido ist geil und nein ich bin mit 19 kein kiddie mehr. als ob eure hardcore-ritter-rock-musik so viel besser wäre *würg*




Mit der Aussage hast du dich gerade Disqualifiziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LOL dein Auserkorener wird S(h)ido heissen? ROFL Medien Opfer!


----------



## Vatertod (2. September 2008)

Serenas schrieb:


> Das passende dazu:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WodKPo4aYhs...-mein-rock.html



hahahaha, des find ich ja der Brüller! Dazu fiel mir spontan nur noch das ein: http://ecwzone.de/Xeno/sonic/darum_hoere_ich_metal.jpg

edit: Sido hat Abitur? Nachdem bei uns von 109 Schülern 107 das Abi geschafft haben, war ich der meinung, dass unser Staat dieses verschenkt. Wenn ich mir Sidos geschwätz (und so manchen in der uni) anhöre, bestätigt das immer wieder meine ansicht.


----------



## chopi (2. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Mit der Aussage hast du dich gerade Disqualifiziert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Glashaus.Steine.
Naja,es wurde ansansten alles gesagt,ich muss da snicht nochmal wiederholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tullaris-Nerathor (2. September 2008)

Jo-Hendrik schrieb:


> aufs maul?
> 
> sido ist geil und nein ich bin mit 19 kein kiddie mehr. als ob eure hardcore-ritter-rock-musik so viel besser wäre *würg*



ob unsere "Hardcor-Ritter-Rock-Musik" besser is entscheidet lieber jeder für sich selbst ... ich mags aus dem Grund weil es nicht klingt, als wenn ich 12 Tasten auf meiner Tastatur gleichzeitig drücke und mein Rechnerlautsprecher dann am Band fehlermeldungen auspuckt... wie gesagt jedem das seine

zu der Maske

ich find sie top! und das is mein ernst ... hab ich wenigstens einen Grund mehr dem Menschen eine drauf zu geben als nur stumpfes "Hey der is Ordnung" ... dann isses nämlich ein "Hey der is Ordnung UND nimmt die häßliche Hiphop-Shito-Maske!" 

MfG

Tullar aka Thorghan


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

Jetzt geht es wieder los das sich die 19 jährigen auf 12er Niveau herrunterlassen um ein "Meine Musik ist besser"-Battle auszutragen...und in ein paar Wochen kämpfen sie Seite an Seite ingame.

Alles Hosenpupser :-)


----------



## Blah (2. September 2008)

Ich werde die Maske aus RP Grund wahrscheinlich trotzdem tragen, egal was andere sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (2. September 2008)

Werd sowieso kein Sigmarpriester spielen also ist es mir relativ egal.


----------



## Taoru (2. September 2008)

Ich dachte es gäbe für jedes Volk nur 2 Masken (m und w) und nicht für jede Klasse, oder hab ich mich falsch informiert?
Und wegen dem "Meine Mukkä is bessa"-Gelaber. Was Sido macht, ist keine Musik... Das ist eine Kakophonie verschiedener Düdeldü-Geräusche, gemischt mit einem "Gesang", den selbst eine Ratte mit abgerissenem Unterkiefer besser hinbekommen würde.


----------



## Toroxx (2. September 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> [...] Was Sido macht, ist keine Musik... Das ist eine Kakophonie verschiedener Düdeldü-Geräusche, gemischt mit einem "Gesang", den selbst eine Ratte mit abgerissenem Unterkiefer besser hinbekommen würde.



Über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich nicht streiten, hört man! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber mal so nebenbei - die Leute die Deathmetal hören denken auch das es schön ist - was nicht heißt, dass es das ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also sollten sich die Metaller lieber auch mal alle ein wenig am Riemen reissen, denn eure Musik ist -nicht- die beste, älteste, schönste, sonstiges...


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. September 2008)

WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURST

so jetzt mal ruhe hier   zum Thema musik gibts genug Threads im Gott und die Welt Teil ! also geht dahin


----------



## Toroxx (2. September 2008)

Da hab ich gerade reingeschaut - keiner da... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (2. September 2008)

Is zwar alles schon gesagt ...aber ehrlichgesagt ich find das ding garnicht so schlimm ..nagut ...ich würds nich benutzen weil halt echt jeder auf den Sido trip kommt ^^ aber wenns ihn nich geben würde ..könnte ich mir vorstellen das ding zu benutzen ....


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

Ich selbst höre Alternative, also ebenfalls Ein Genre des Rock...aber Metaler sind mit Abstand die intolerantesten Musikhörer die ich kenne.


----------



## Exo1337 (2. September 2008)

bäm ich finds geil! sieht 1. gut aus un passt 2. in das düstere ambiente des imperiums. würd ich sofort nehmen! 

achja an alle achso toleranten poster hier: ich bin Sido-Fan. Muhahaha.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (2. September 2008)

Ich hab keine Musikrichtung, da man mir des öfteren schon bestätigt hat das "Ich mag alles was gut ist" keine Musikrichtung ist ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (2. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Ich selbst höre Alternative, also ebenfalls Ein Genre des Rock...aber Metaler sind mit Abstand die intolerantesten Musikhörer die ich kenne.



Sollte man aber nicht verallgemeinern, in meinen Freundeskreis wird so ziemlich alles gehört und bei uns sinds diese House/Dance Hörer welche sich nicht einkriegen wenn sie mal andere Musik hören sollen.
Allen in Allem gibts hier zu viele Leute die einfach keine Ahnung von Musik haben und mit ihren voreingenommen Meinungen eine Diskussion darüber nicht zulassen, also entweder maln bisl übern Horizont schwenkern, hier wieder über anderes quatschen oder closen lassen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich wette das 99,9% der Anti-Sidos hier hat eigentlich keine Ahnung was der für Musik macht und vorallem seit wann und worüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - das sag ich jetzt als jemand der fast garkein HipHop hört.


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Sollte man aber nicht verallgemeinern [...]



Daher hab ich auch geschrieben ... "die ICH kenne" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blah (2. September 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Is zwar alles schon gesagt ...aber ehrlichgesagt ich find das ding garnicht so schlimm ..nagut ...ich würds nich benutzen weil halt echt jeder auf den Sido trip kommt ^^ aber wenns ihn nich geben würde ..könnte ich mir vorstellen das ding zu benutzen ....




So geht es mir eben auch :/ Reisen wir in die Vergangenheit, verhindern Sidos Geburt und alles wird gut!


----------



## Crutan (2. September 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Sollte man aber nicht verallgemeinern, in meinen Freundeskreis wird so ziemlich alles gehört und bei uns sinds diese House/Dance Hörer welche sich nicht einkriegen wenn sie mal andere Musik hören sollen.
> Allen in Allem gibts hier zu viele Leute die einfach keine Ahnung von Musik haben und mit ihren voreingenommen Meinungen eine Diskussion darüber nicht zulassen, also entweder maln bisl übern Horizont schwenkern, hier wieder über anderes quatschen oder closen lassen..
> 
> 
> ...



Es würde sich aber leicht recherchieren lassen, mir persönlich ist es aber egal (Wiki und so). Aber, ich finde die Maske ist, ansich ein tolles Gimmik (gerade für die RPler). Und nur weil ein Knallkopp (meine Persönliche Meinung!) sich mal son Ding aufgesetzt hat, muss man die Leute die sich einen Char damit erstellen nicht gleich mit einer ganzen "Hip-Hop-Kultur" gleichsetzen. Wobei sich das "Kultur" hier auf die halbstarken jugendlichen (nicht alters abhängig) Poser bezieht, welche durch die Gegend rennen mit Frisuren die eher an Gartengeräte denken lassen und einer Einstellung alá "Ich seh gut aus (ROFL) und werd dafür bezahlt (ALG II) und muss nchts dafür tuen."

Ich gönn´s jedem der die CE hat.

hf Tom


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2008)

Sido hin oder her... meiner Meinung nach sieht das Ding einfach nur ziemlich bescheuert aus ^^"


----------



## Arben (2. September 2008)

Einige der hier geposteten Antworten bestätigen mich mal wieder darin, dass die Menschheit, und die User des Forums intolereant und undgebildet sind. Hier werden keine fundierten Meinungen abgegeben, sondern nur Bashes.


----------



## Macaveli (2. September 2008)

das ist wie mit den wow und den war fans jeder sagt dass sein spiel das beste ist, die wow fans flamen die war fans usw, aber im endeffekt ist alles geschmackssache.
vorurteile gibt es immer und überall... die rocker stinken und haben immer fettige haare und halten generell nichts von sauberkeit, die hip hopper sind nur am kiffen, nennen alle frauen nutten, und sind von natur aus dumm, die  leute die house hören sind oberflächlich sind immer auf koks und nehmen xtc.... ich finde das kann man alles in die tonne kicken.
ich höre seit 15 jahren hip hop und bin trotzdem nicht dumm (hab zwar kein abi bin aber dafür ein sehr guter handwerker xD) und frauen sind für mich auch keine nutten, also es gibt immer solche und solche...
hip hop wird einfach von den falschen leuten repräsentiert deswegen haben auch die meisten leute so ein bild davon...

naja btt mich würde es nicht stören mit diesem kopf rumzulaufen auch wenn ich es ziemlich witzig finde^^


----------



## Deathstyle (2. September 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Einige der hier geposteten Antworten bestätigen mich mal wieder darin, dass die Menschheit, und die User des Forums intolereant und undgebildet sind. Hier werden keine fundierten Meinungen abgegeben, sondern nur Bashes.



Ja, Bashs und geistreiche Spams?



Macaveli schrieb:


> das ist wie mit den wow und den war fans jeder sagt dass sein spiel das beste ist, die wow fans flamen die war fans usw, aber im endeffekt ist alles geschmackssache.
> vorurteile gibt es immer und überall... die rocker stinken und haben immer fettige haare und halten generell nichts von sauberkeit, die hip hopper sind nur am kiffen, nennen alle frauen nutten, und sind von natur aus dumm, die  leute die house hören sind oberflächlich sind immer auf koks und nehmen xtc.... ich finde das kann man alles in die tonne kicken.
> ich höre seit 15 jahren hip hop und bin trotzdem nicht dumm (hab zwar kein abi bin aber dafür ein sehr guter handwerker xD) und frauen sind für mich auch keine nutten, also es gibt immer solche und solche...
> hip hop wird einfach von den falschen leuten repräsentiert deswegen haben auch die meisten leute so ein bild davon...



/qft

Man könnte die Maske aber einfach ausblenden wenns ein' so nervt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (2. September 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Einige der hier geposteten Antworten bestätigen mich mal wieder darin, dass die Menschheit, und die User des Forums intolereant und undgebildet sind. Hier werden keine fundierten Meinungen abgegeben, sondern nur Bashes.


Meinungen sind und bleiben Meinungen, also Aussagen einer subjektiven Wahrnehmung.
Fundiert kann doch eigentlich nur das sein was man objektiv betrachtet und dann darstellt. Da beißen sich doch fundiert und Meinung.
Toleranz ist es auch die Meinung anderer zu akzeptieren, ob man die Meinung nun unterstützt oder nicht.
Also ist eine Meinung auch keine absolute Wahrheit. Auch Deine nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die einen finden Sido eben kacke und andere nicht. Wobei sich über den intellektuellen Inhalt und die Aussagekraft seiner "Musik" wirklich nicht streiten lässt.
Aber ist Musik nun eine Methode zur Unterhaltung oder um mit den alten Barden zu sprechen für die Nachrichtenübermittlung?
Kann sich einer von euch Sido als Barde vorstellen?


P.S.: Wenn Sido ein Barde ist wünsche ich mir das zurück was man früher mit den Boten schlechter Nachrichten gemacht hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nonsinn (2. September 2008)

omg...

bin kein sido-fan, aber lachen musste ich trotzdem.


----------



## dawii (2. September 2008)

Für jedes Volk wird es jeweils einen weiblichen und einen männlichen Bonus-Kopf geben. Um in der Gilde richtig anzugeben.  lol 
als orc kannst sagen das du von Zwergen geownt wurden bist oder vom fahrrad gefallen und jetzt hast ne metallplatte am kopf ^^


----------



## Kougar (2. September 2008)

Junge Junge, wenn wegen so einer Lapalie schon so ein Palaver losgeht freu ich mich schon so richtig aufs RvR!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibts btw. schon Bilder von den anderen Köpfen der CE ? speziell der DoK würde mich interessieren.

Rock n Roll Baby! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macaveli (2. September 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> Für jedes Volk wird es jeweils einen weiblichen und einen männlichen Bonus-Kopf geben. Um in der Gilde richtig anzugeben.  lol
> als orc kannst sagen das du von Zwergen geownt wurden bist oder vom fahrrad gefallen und jetzt hast ne metallplatte am kopf ^^



nein nein ich sage das mich mein kleiner bruder geschlagen hat^^


----------



## Hexacoatl (2. September 2008)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Meinungen sind und bleiben Meinungen, also Aussagen einer subjektiven Wahrnehmung.
> Fundiert kann doch eigentlich nur das sein was man objektiv betrachtet und dann darstellt. Da beißen sich doch fundiert und Meinung.
> Toleranz ist es auch die Meinung anderer zu akzeptieren, ob man die Meinung nun unterstützt oder nicht.
> Also ist eine Meinung auch keine absolute Wahrheit. Auch Deine nicht!
> ...




Mmmhh....kann man die eigene Meinung nicht auch darstellen? Und was passiert wenn sich meine Meinung auf fundierte Beobachtungen bezieht? Müssen das dann meine Beobachtungen sein, oder darf ich auch sagen, was andere fundiert Beobachtet haben, und wessen objektive Wahrnehmung wäre dann anzunehmen? Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Mmmhh....kann man die eigene Meinung nicht auch darstellen? Und was passiert wenn sich meine Meinung auf fundierte Beobachtungen bezieht? Müssen das dann meine Beobachtungen sein, oder darf ich auch sagen, was andere fundiert Beobachtet haben, und wessen objektive Wahrnehmung wäre dann anzunehmen? Fragen über Fragen.



Mist jetzt wo es hier endlich richtig losgeht, hab ich Feierabend. Wartet auf mich, bevor ihr das ausdiskutiert! :-)


----------



## Deathstyle (2. September 2008)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Mmmhh....kann man die eigene Meinung nicht auch darstellen? Und was passiert wenn sich meine Meinung auf fundierte Beobachtungen bezieht? Müssen das dann meine Beobachtungen sein, oder darf ich auch sagen, was andere fundiert Beobachtet haben, und wessen objektive Wahrnehmung wäre dann anzunehmen? Fragen über Fragen.



Klar darfst du das, das nennt man hier dann Flamewar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dentus schrieb:


> Mist jetzt wo es hier endlich richtig losgeht, hab ich Feierabend. Wartet auf mich, bevor ihr das ausdiskutiert! :-)



Das wird nix, bis dahin sind die Spießer auch scho' hier.


----------



## Vatertod (2. September 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Einige der hier geposteten Antworten bestätigen mich mal wieder darin, dass die Menschheit, und die User des Forums intolereant und undgebildet sind. Hier werden keine fundierten Meinungen abgegeben, sondern nur Bashes.




mich würds mal interssieren, wie du bitte sehr eine Meinung zur Musik "fundieren", also mit knallharten fakten belegen willst? Hip Hüpf is müll weil? Schweres MEtall ist Müll weil?

BTT: Im Endergebnis wird sich nix dran ändern, die Imerialspieler haben ienfach pech gehabt, wennse den CE kopp nutzen wollen und sido net mögen. Die Chaosler habn hingegen einen Grund mehr, euch Ordnungsfanatiker in die Grenzen zu weisen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (2. September 2008)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Mmmhh....kann man die eigene Meinung nicht auch darstellen? Und was passiert wenn sich meine Meinung auf fundierte Beobachtungen bezieht? Müssen das dann meine Beobachtungen sein, oder darf ich auch sagen, was andere fundiert Beobachtet haben, und wessen objektive Wahrnehmung wäre dann anzunehmen? Fragen über Fragen.



Sicher kannst Du auch Meinungen darstellen, was ihnen aber nicht die Subjektivität nimmt, und da ist es egal ob die Meinung auf Beobachtungen basiert. Und fundierte Beobachtungen? Um beobachten zu können untermauerst Du diese mit irgendwas?
Also sind fundierte Beobachtungen doch nicht möglich oder? Du kannst einen Grund für die Tätigkeit der Beobachtung vorweisen oder kannst sie rechtfertigen, aber fundiert? Wie soll das denn gehen wenn man den Sinn des Wortes "fundiert" betrachtet.
Und sind Beobachtungen wirklich objektiv ohne sie einem wissenschaftlichen System mit klarer Zielsetzung zu unterwerfen, was einen strengen sehr engen Rahmen setzt? Ansonsten sind doch auch Beobachtungen von Subjektivität geprägt, weil man sie im Kontext der persönlichen Erfahrung und des persönlichen Blickwinkels betrachtet.

Und um mit der Heisenbergschen Unschärferelation zu sprechen... also nur grob transferiert. Umso enger ich den Rahmen um eine gewisse Information zu erhalten, stecke, um so mehr Informationen gehen an anderer Stelle verloren.


----------



## Blah (2. September 2008)

Kommt wieder runter, der Thread war nur lustig gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatertod (2. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Kommt wieder runter, der Thread war nur lustig gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also ich hab meinen spass, find die posts hier teilweise köstlich. Allein dieses eine Video von seite 2(?) war das lesen wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (2. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Kommt wieder runter, der Thread war nur lustig gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist er doch auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blah (2. September 2008)

Ok, dann bin ich beruhigt, aber Köpfe werden nur in WAR gerollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (2. September 2008)

dawii schrieb:


> Für jedes Volk wird es jeweils einen weiblichen und einen männlichen Bonus-Kopf geben. Um in der Gilde richtig anzugeben.



Dann frage ich mich wie die das bei den Grünhäuten machen. Einen Kopf für Orks und einen Kopf für Goblins wäre angebracht, da Grünhäute weder männnlich noch weiblich sind.


----------



## Gutebesserung (2. September 2008)

Das mit den Goblin Kopf wird denke ich so kommen. Wäre logisch. 

Ich sehs schon kommen mit den Sido anspielungen auf den deutschen Servern *grins*. Aber mal ernsthaft: Es hat schon was cooles. Ein Schädel als Maske hat was. Man muss es eben International sehen. Denke nicht das irgendjemand in Amiland weiss wer Sido ist. Wozu auch?


----------



## JacobyVII (2. September 2008)

hast du auch mal weiter gelesen? 

Für jedes Volk wird es jeweils einen weiblichen und einen männlichen Bonus-Kopf geben. Um in der Gilde richtig anzugeben.


da steht doch dass du dir auch andere köpfe aussuchen kannst


----------



## Tuplow5156 (2. September 2008)

Wieso nur diese Klasse?! WIESO?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dem Chosen würde sie doch viel mehr stehen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber ich finde schon das der Totenkopf dem Empire Wappen sehr ähnelt und das sie darauf anspielen wollen. Das mit Sido ist denen glaub ich nicht wirklich bewusst.


----------



## Hexacoatl (2. September 2008)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Sicher kannst Du auch Meinungen darstellen, was ihnen aber nicht die Subjektivität nimmt, und da ist es egal ob die Meinung auf Beobachtungen basiert. Und fundierte Beobachtungen? Um beobachten zu können untermauerst Du diese mit irgendwas?
> Also sind fundierte Beobachtungen doch nicht möglich oder? Du kannst einen Grund für die Tätigkeit der Beobachtung vorweisen oder kannst sie rechtfertigen, aber fundiert? Wie soll das denn gehen wenn man den Sinn des Wortes "fundiert" betrachtet.
> Und sind Beobachtungen wirklich objektiv ohne sie einem wissenschaftlichen System mit klarer Zielsetzung zu unterwerfen, was einen strengen sehr engen Rahmen setzt? Ansonsten sind doch auch Beobachtungen von Subjektivität geprägt, weil man sie im Kontext der persönlichen Erfahrung und des persönlichen Blickwinkels betrachtet.
> 
> Und um mit der Heisenbergschen Unschärferelation zu sprechen... also nur grob transferiert. Umso enger ich den Rahmen um eine gewisse Information zu erhalten, stecke, um so mehr Informationen gehen an anderer Stelle verloren.




Die Heisenbergische Unschärferelation als Aufhänger dieses Schlusswortes zu verwenden halte ich für grob fahrlässig, soviel zur Meinung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um beobachten zu können benötigt es keiner Argumentation, sondern einer gewissen Auffasungsgabe. Diese in Verbindung mit abgleichender und hoffentlich auch themenorientierter Informationsfülle ergibt die Basis für eine Meinung. So kann eine Meinung von zweifelhaft bis fundiert alles beinhalten, ob dies auch von der Person, welche eben jene Meinung wahrnimmt als solches aufgefasst wird bleibt dahingestellt.
Die oben erwähnte Auffassungsgabe ist für eine Beobachtung natürlich unerlässlich, ob diese dann aber auch fundiert ist, bzw. subjektiv oder objektiv bleibt den Philosophen vorbehalten zu ergründen. Allerdings reden wir normalerweise immer im Sinne einer Annäherung an Wahrheit (was auch immer dieses bedeuten mag), so kann man ruhigen Gewissens eine Feldstudie an genügend halblebenden Primaten über deren Paarungsverhalten als fundiert klassifizieren und würde es dann jemand als Meinung übernehmen, dann hättest Du das paradoxon geschaffen, welches in deiner Argumentation entsteht, da Meinung sowohl spezifisch als auch weitläufig genutzt wird?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExInferis (2. September 2008)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Die Heisenbergische Unschärferelation als Aufhänger dieses Schlusswortes zu verwenden halte ich für grob fahrlässig, soviel zur Meinung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kurz gefasst, Du meinst dass so mancher Asi hier, die Kacke die er hier labert lieber für sich behalten soll, damit andere sie ja nicht weiterlabern, egal woher der seinen Scheiß hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Um mal im üblichen Forenvokabular zu reden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (2. September 2008)

ich hab se ned und leide trotzdem... is doch lächerlichst lol xD^^


----------



## softcake_orange (2. September 2008)

LOL ... der SIDO PRIEST ... nur geil... ich lach mich weg...


----------



## Hexacoatl (2. September 2008)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Kurz gefasst, Du meinst dass so mancher Asi hier, die Kacke die er hier labert lieber für sich behalten soll, damit andere sie ja nicht weiterlabern, egal woher der seinen Scheiß hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Der Faktor einer gewissen Annäherung an die nicht unbedingt landläufige aber von mir propagierte Meinung verhält sich proportional zu den Slangbegriffen in deiner Stellungnahme zu eben jener Gesammtaussage.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toroxx (2. September 2008)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Der Faktor einer gewissen Annäherung an die nicht unbedingt landläufige aber von mir propagierte Meinung verhält sich proportional zu den Slangbegriffen in deiner Stellungnahme zu eben jener Gesammtaussage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG - ich musste wirklich nachdenken um diesen Satz zu verstehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrHaNf (2. September 2008)

DAS wär der einzige grund für mich zerstörung zu spielen damit ich den typen die eine sidomaske tragen was aufs maul geben kann xD


----------



## sammy91 (2. September 2008)

naja der kopf war bestimmt keine absicht^^ ihn ins spiel zu integrieren^^


----------



## Ganos (2. September 2008)

was habtn ihr so radikal gegen sido??
In seiner Musik die er macht ist er verdammt gut und er ist keinesfalls ein idiot...
Man muss seine musik nicht mögen aber auch nich in einem internet-forum schlecht über ihn reden


----------



## Taoru (2. September 2008)

Ganos schrieb:


> Man muss seine musik nicht mögen aber auch nich in einem internet-forum schlecht über ihn reden


Man muss auch WAR nicht mögen aber auch nicht in einem Forum schlecht darüber reden. Fällt dir was auf?


----------



## Dayanus (2. September 2008)

Hahahaaaaaaaaaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kann nicht mehr einfach zu heftig ^^ aber hättest das lieber der Übersicht halber in den Stammtisch posten sollen ^^


----------



## drummen (2. September 2008)

Ganos schrieb:


> was habtn ihr so radikal gegen sido??
> In seiner Musik die er macht ist er verdammt gut und er ist keinesfalls ein idiot...
> Man muss seine musik nicht mögen aber auch nich in einem internet-forum schlecht über ihn reden



Willst du den Leuten verbieten sich über etwas aufzuregen? Ob man Jemanden oder seine Musik für gut oder schlecht hält ist nunmal Geschmackssache.


----------



## HGVermillion (2. September 2008)

drummen schrieb:


> Willst du den Leuten verbieten sich über etwas aufzuregen? Ob man Jemanden oder seine Musik für gut oder schlecht hält ist nunmal Geschmackssache.


Ja, aber das gehört dann nicht ins Warhammerforum, sondern ins Offtopic, wüsste zugerne wie der Thread da ausarten würde wenn er da landen würde ^^


----------



## Akentia (2. September 2008)

Ganos schrieb:


> was habtn ihr so radikal gegen sido??
> In seiner Musik die er macht ist er verdammt gut und er ist keinesfalls ein idiot...
> Man muss seine musik nicht mögen aber auch nich in einem internet-forum schlecht über ihn reden




Ganz einfach er ist mit seiner dummen Musik Mitschuld das meine 12 Jahre Erziehung bei meiner Tochter langsam den Bach runter laufen (Entschuldigung ich weis das er nur provoziert  aber das ist ja das Problem) die Kinder mit 12 verstehen noch nicht alles und daher kommen solche Botschaften falsch rüber. Nun ein kleines Beispiel bei 15 Kinder in 7ten Klasse rauchen 6 (davon 5 sind schon am kiffen mit 12 - 13 Jahren) also sonnst noch fragen? Also bin ich daher auch dafür das er in sack gestopft wird und der wütendem Mob der Mütter vorgeworfen wird ;-).


----------



## Taoru (2. September 2008)

Akentia schrieb:


> Ganz einfach er ist mit seiner dummen Musik Mitschuld das meine 12 Jahre Erziehung bei meiner Tochter langsam den Bach runter laufen (Entschuldigung ich weis das er nur provoziert  aber das ist ja das Problem) die Kinder mit 12 verstehen noch nicht alles und daher kommen solche Botschaften falsch rüber. Nun ein kleines Beispiel bei 15 Kinder in 7ten Klasse rauchen 6 (davon 5 sind schon am kiffen mit 12 - 13 Jahren) also sonnst noch fragen? Also bin ich daher auch dafür das er in sack gestopft wird und der wütendem Mob der Mütter vorgeworfen wird ;-).


Aber Bushido und die Onkelz bitte gleich mit.


----------



## Dilan (2. September 2008)

Akentia schrieb:


> Ganz einfach er ist mit seiner dummen Musik Mitschuld das meine 12 Jahre Erziehung bei meiner Tochter langsam den Bach runter laufen (Entschuldigung ich weis das er nur provoziert  aber das ist ja das Problem) die Kinder mit 12 verstehen noch nicht alles und daher kommen solche Botschaften falsch rüber. Nun ein kleines Beispiel bei 15 Kinder in 7ten Klasse rauchen 6 (davon 5 sind schon am kiffen mit 12 - 13 Jahren) also sonnst noch fragen? Also bin ich daher auch dafür das er in sack gestopft wird und der wütendem Mob der Mütter vorgeworfen wird ;-).



Ich bin keine Mutter, aber um bei dem Mob mitlaufen zu dürfen würd ich mich Operieren Lassen !


----------



## Derigon (2. September 2008)

auf jeden Fall sind die Sido-texte durchdachter als die von Bushido *duckundweitweitweg*


----------



## Subai (2. September 2008)

> Ganz einfach er ist mit seiner dummen Musik Mitschuld das meine 12 Jahre Erziehung bei meiner Tochter langsam den Bach runter laufen (Entschuldigung ich weis das er nur provoziert aber das ist ja das Problem) die Kinder mit 12 verstehen noch nicht alles und daher kommen solche Botschaften falsch rüber. Nun ein kleines Beispiel bei 15 Kinder in 7ten Klasse rauchen 6 (davon 5 sind schon am kiffen mit 12 - 13 Jahren) also sonnst noch fragen? Also bin ich daher auch dafür das er in sack gestopft wird und der wütendem Mob der Mütter vorgeworfen wird ;-).



lol un dafür kann sido was? ich bin keineswegs n sido fan aber singt der in irgend einem lied das man rauchen oder kiffen soll er verherlicht es nicht einmal der kifft vieleicht, aber das ist sein eigenes problem und er gibt nich damit an


----------



## 3rne5t0 (2. September 2008)

Akentia schrieb:


> Ganz einfach er ist mit seiner dummen Musik Mitschuld das meine 12 Jahre Erziehung bei meiner Tochter langsam den Bach runter laufen (Entschuldigung ich weis das er nur provoziert  aber das ist ja das Problem) die Kinder mit 12 verstehen noch nicht alles und daher kommen solche Botschaften falsch rüber. Nun ein kleines Beispiel bei 15 Kinder in 7ten Klasse rauchen 6 (davon 5 sind schon am kiffen mit 12 - 13 Jahren) also sonnst noch fragen? Also bin ich daher auch dafür das er in sack gestopft wird und der wütendem Mob der Mütter vorgeworfen wird ;-).



Mal zu dir: Unbestritten ist das solche Leute schuld haben an solchen Verhalten bzw. ist dieser nur ein Sandkorn am Strand den im grunde sind wir selber daran Schuld mit unserer Konsumortientierter Gesellschaft und unserem lechtzen nach Vorbildern staht uns mit uns selber auseinander zu setzen. Bieten wir solchen Leuten eine Plattform.

Um meinen Mist mal dazuzugeben:

Sido ist Müll weil: Seine texte inhaltsloss sind bzw. zimlich oberflächlich irgendwie ein Thema umreissen, sein taktgefühl beschissen ist. Ebenfalls seine Wortwahl bzw. Satzbildung. Da Hip Hop aber auch anderes Niveau oder Klasse hat dürfte dieser Link zeigen: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LsgTXKba6wI

Nochwas an alle Metaller die meisten Metall texte sind ebenfalss Sinfrei handeln von Zerstören von Leuten usw. (ich bin mir durchaus bewusst das auch aussnahmen gibt!) beziehe hier mich an sehr bekannten Gruppen wie Cannibal Corpse und Deceide!! 

And Now spam Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Subai (2. September 2008)

> Ich bin keine Mutter, aber um bei dem Mob mitlaufen zu dürfen würd ich mich Operieren Lassen !


             lolz wie geil


----------



## ÆbämÆ (2. September 2008)

okay ich finds auch mal extrem lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MEIN BLOCK!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (2. September 2008)

OMG, Gutebesserung hat ne Sidomaske in der Signatur! TÖTET IHN!!! BLUT FÜR DEN BLUTGOTT!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Subai (2. September 2008)

> Mal zu dir: Unbestritten ist das solche Leute schuld haben an solchen Verhalten bzw. ist dieser nur ein Sandkorn am Strand den im grunde sind wir selber daran Schuld mit unserer Konsumortientierter Gesellschaft und unserem lechtzen nach Vorbildern staht uns mit uns selber auseinander zu setzen. Bieten wir solchen Leuten eine Plattform.
> 
> Um meinen Mist mal dazuzugeben:
> 
> ...


      jo stimmt wen auch nur zum teil den leuten gehts aber vielleicht auch um den beat bzw den rhythmus würde jetz gerna den ganzen text auseinander nehmen                                                                          aber was solls^^




So ich weiß dass ich ziemlich wenig übers thema geschrieben bzw. eigentlich gar nichts aber wir sollen trotzdem wieder zum thema kommen auch wenn das nicht viel gesprächsraum bietet über hip hop kann man sich im off topic streiten  auf jedenfall sieht die maske crap aus


----------



## Exo1337 (2. September 2008)

mögen die spiele beginnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akentia (2. September 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Aber Bushido und die Onkelz bitte gleich mit.




? ich kann mich nicht erinnern das Onkels Drogen verherlichen! Der Vergleich ist daneben. Onkels sind mir egal mit dem kann ich leben... Auch wen ich die genau so wenig mag (erst rechts dann links dann seele verkauft und ganz abgestürzt :-)

@Derigon ich weis ja nicht wie alt du bist od ob du kind hast, aber las mich dir eins sagen du wirst noch dein blaues Wunder erleben in deiner zuckunft.


----------



## Taoru (2. September 2008)

3rne5t0 schrieb:


> Cannibal Corpse und Deceide!!


Stop... Wir reden schon von richtigem Metal, oder?oO
Sagen wir es mal so, Hip-Hop hat einen schlechten Einfluss auf die Jugend. Vorallem was schulische Leistungen betrifft.
Wurde durch Studien bewiesen.
Ebenso bewiesen wurde, dass Jugendliche die Metal hören überdurchschnittliche gute Abschlüsse haben.

Der Metal von dem du redest ist so Geräuschabfall alá Slipknot. Sinnlos drittklassige Musik machen, hauptsache die Kinder denken wir sind so evil und kaufen unser Zeugs.

Edit: Ja Onkelz haben auch schlechten Einfluss. Merkt man oft an den Teeny-Gruppen die in Städten rumstehen und Leute dumm anmachen.


----------



## big_jason (2. September 2008)

Akentia schrieb:


> Ganz einfach er ist mit seiner dummen Musik Mitschuld das meine 12 Jahre Erziehung bei meiner Tochter langsam den Bach runter laufen (Entschuldigung ich weis das er nur provoziert  aber das ist ja das Problem) die Kinder mit 12 verstehen noch nicht alles und daher kommen solche Botschaften falsch rüber. Nun ein kleines Beispiel bei 15 Kinder in 7ten Klasse rauchen 6 (davon 5 sind schon am kiffen mit 12 - 13 Jahren) also sonnst noch fragen? Also bin ich daher auch dafür das er in sack gestopft wird und der wütendem Mob der Mütter vorgeworfen wird ;-).




man kann sichs auch einfach machen um nen schuldigen zu suchen...


gnaahahahh zu geil... 
__________________________________


und an die die hier irgendwelche todeswünsche äussern... ihr seid sone armen maden... ohman...
stimmt... im hiphop gibts ja auch keine aussagen.. klar.. würde ich auch sagen.. wenn ich keine ahnung hätte... rap ist keine musik....

aber son komisches gebrüll und nem sound der an ne grossbaustelle erinnert ist super musik... RICHTIG!



ich kann sido nicht ab... er hat mitlerweile nen paar nette tracks gemacht... und die alten sachen sind einfach witzig... was ja so viele nicht verstehen.. leider...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und ja man muss sich schämen für diese kiddies die rumrennen als würden sie direkt aus compton kommen..

allerdings muss ich mich auch noch mehr schämen für die typen die noch nie nen friseur gesehen haben... und sich wie schweine gerne im matsch rumspielen...


und die einen mögen halt die anderen nicht weil sie denke es wäre cool die scheisse zu finden... damit meine ich alle..

das ist halt die natur des menschen... leider... und wenn ich son mist hier wieder lese.. dann regts mich immer auf... naja WHAT EVER!



ich finds auch einfach so sau lustig das hier einige wegen ner ÄHNLICHKEIT! zu sidos maske sagen... "eeeyy die würd ich nicht tragen" und im nächsten atemzug sagen sie wären die WAR hardliner... und dann nicht checken das die dumme maske nichts mit sido zu tun hat... und dann bei jedem den sie mit der maske sehen denke "oh ein sido fan hahah"


----------



## Derigon (2. September 2008)

Akentia schrieb:


> @Derigon ich weis ja nicht wie alt du bist od ob du kind hast, aber las mich dir eins sagen du wirst noch dein blaues Wunder erleben in deiner zuckunft.



Ich bin 19 Jahre alt und habe mir schon einige Texte von Sido unter Wissenschaftlichen bzw. kritischen Gesichtspunkten angeschaut und mich schon mehrmals mit einem Politikwissenschaftler unterhalten, der gleicher Meinung wie ich ist.

Und ich kann eins sagen: Ob ers will oder nicht, er hat eine - meiner meinung nach - geniale Art auf misstände innnerhalb der Gesellschaft hin zu weisen. 

meine 2 pfennig + /discuss


----------



## Maradieter (2. September 2008)

Ja...ich sehe ihn auch schon als Inhaber des Nobelpreises....zumindest das Bundesverdienstkreuz wird ihm sicher sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3rne5t0 (2. September 2008)

Maradieter schrieb:


> Ja...ich sehe ihn auch schon als Inhaber des Nobelpreises....zumindest das Bundesverdienstkreuz wird ihm sicher sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wobei den beim Nobelpreis auch die Kandidaten aussgehen! How the fuck is Al Gore


----------



## Taoru (2. September 2008)

3rne5t0 schrieb:


> How the fuck is Al Gore


Frag ihn doch selbst wie es ihm geht! *g*


----------



## big_jason (2. September 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Stop... Wir reden schon von richtigem Metal, oder?oO
> Sagen wir es mal so, Hip-Hop hat einen schlechten Einfluss auf die Jugend. Vorallem was schulische Leistungen betrifft.
> Wurde durch Studien bewiesen.
> Ebenso bewiesen wurde, dass Jugendliche die Metal hören überdurchschnittliche gute Abschlüsse haben.
> ...



genau... merkst du garnicht wie peinlich du bist? studien haben auch ergeben das computerspiele keine amokläufer ausbilden... trotzdem werden "killerspiele" gerne als grund für sowas genommen... 


hiphop/rap hat einen schlechten einfluss auf die jugend... achso! na dann ist ja alles geklärt!!! mensch... das da noch keiner drauf gekommen ist... 

und metaler sind die lieben kinder von nebenan oder was...? ja klar... 

 wie kann man nur mit so riesigen scheuklappen rumlaufen... geh mal nach draussen junge... naja denk einfach weiter du bist der schlauste mensch der welt... und leute die rap hören.. nichtmal den kindergarten schaffen *g*

weisste... ich versteh sowas nicht... wieso muss immer einer sagen "die sind scheisse" "das sind assis" "die sind so dumm wie brot" mir ist scheiss egal was für musik oder was fürne mentalität meine freunde und bekannte haben... solange ich mit ihnen gut auskomme.. und sie mag..

edit: auch was mir da gerade noch wegen der maske einfällt... die amis kennen sido unter umständen schon... letztens war ne sendung auf mtv vonwegen deutsche musik im ausland... und mit sido konnte viele was anfangen... aggroberlin verkauft.. oder hat versucht auch in amerika zu verkaufen... klar die mehrheit kennt sido nicht... aber total unbekannt ist er dort nicht... 

was meiner meinung nach auch total sinnfrei ist.. das mit sido zu vergleichen.. hätte ich das hier nicht gelesen... dann wäre mir sowas nie in den sinn gekommen... das da ne ähnlichkeit wäre... total witzig über was sich leute gedanken machen..


----------



## Taoru (2. September 2008)

big_jason schrieb:


> genau... merkst du garnicht wie peinlich du bist? studien haben auch ergeben das computerspiele keine amokläufer ausbilden... trotzdem werden "killerspiele" gerne als grund für sowas genommen...
> 
> 
> hiphop/rap hat einen schlechten einfluss auf die jugend... achso! na dann ist ja alles geklärt!!! mensch... das da noch keiner drauf gekommen ist...
> ...


Zum 1. Weil die Medien einfach keinen anderen Grund finden/wollen. Und wenn es einer behauptet, machen es alle.
2. Ja sieh dir die kleinen Spacken doch mal an? Laufen rum wie Assoziale, machen einen auf Gangster und Ghetto ohne wirklich zu wissen, wie es da überhaupt zugeht, pöbeln grundlos Leute an, und verprügeln Menschen die sie mal krumm ansehen... aber natürlich nur in der Überzahl (Nichtmal die meisten Punks sind auf so einem niedrigen Niveau) usw...
3. Ja, die meisten sind wirklich nette Menschen wenn man sie näher kennt. 
4. Nur mal so, was ich gemeint hab war so Pseudo-Gedöns wie das von Sido oder dieser "Aggro Berlin" Bagage. Ich hab nichts gegen "richtigen" Rap, nur gegen das Zeug aus dem Fernsehen, wo es immer nur um Geld, Drogen und Nutten geht und nichtsmehr mit dem richtigen Rap zutun hat. Nurnoch Posergewäsch eben.
/target Taoru
/flame on


----------



## Sorzzara (2. September 2008)

Ähhhhm, geht jetzt hier die Diskussion los ob Sido kompletter Müll, oder nur ein bisschen Müll ist, oder ob man ihn gleich auf den Mond schiessen soll?

Merkt ihr noch was? Genau: Ich zitiere an dieser Stelle Dr. Turk und Dr. Dorian:

*"Eins, zwei drei:


BESCHEUERT!"* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kann eigentlich geclosed werden, ausser weiterflamen hin und her, kommt nur noch amusement für diejenigen User die sich nicht dran beteiligen raus =)


----------



## Taoru (2. September 2008)

Ja bin auch für close, hab nichtmal gesagt, dass ich die Maske nehmen würde wenn ich die CE hätte. *g*


----------



## Deathstyle (2. September 2008)

Was hörst du denn fürn Metal das du HipHop so auf eine Schiene wirfst? Black Metal (?), wenn ja solltest eigentlich wissen wie man mit unverstandenen Genres umzugehen hat - Unverstanden im Sinne von falsch praktiziert.. Andere Metal Genres würde sich mir jetzt nicht erschließen, Power *hust xDD, Thrash und Death? Mh wohl kaum und da bleiben nichtmehr viele, noch weniger von denen die man als ernsthaft bezeichnen könnte.
HipHop ist eine Plattform die deutlich mehr bietet als nur Aggro Berlin und das gedisse von nen paar überschwemmten Posern.. es reicht doch eigentlich schon wenn ich Dendemann, Blumentopf, Samy (altes Zeug) und KIZ (ja, auch diese gehören hier rein..) aufzähle. Wenn man jetzt mal krass ist und völlig unbezogene Beispiele ranzieht stell ich jetzt gegen die Aufgelisteten Hopper-Acts mal Bands wie Dragonforce, Amon Amarth, Nightwish oder Dissection.
Das diese Bands nicht mit den anderen zu vergleichen sind ist mir klar, aber wenn wir schon so ignorant sind und alles in einen Pott werfen, dann richtig oder?


----------



## Sorzzara (2. September 2008)

Dragonforce, Amon Amarth und Nightwish sind verdammt gut =)

Naja ok, Amon Amarth nerven manchmal, aber wozu gibts Korpiklaani? ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (2. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Dragonforce, Amon Amarth und Nightwish sind verdammt gut =)
> 
> Naja ok, Amon Amarth nerven manchmal, aber wozu gibts Korpiklaani? ^^



Seien wir ehrlich seid Nightwish die neue Sängerin hat hörhen sie sich fast genauso an wie jede andere Band auch, vorher war da noch was Orchestrales aber nun..... aber gut zum anhöhren sind sie immer noch. Und Dragonforce 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Through the Fire and Flames, kann ich bald auswendig singen.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Dafür hat man bei der neuen was schönes zum Ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hör mal in Disciples of Babylon rein, das passt auch gleich zu deiner Klasse ... hammer der Track.

Und jetzt wieder BTT....oder Moment mal, geht ja nicht, das letzte Ontopic des Threads war vor 2 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (3. September 2008)

Wenn das jetzt an mich gerichtet war, les dir nochmal durch was ich gesagt habe.



Taoru schrieb:


> 4. Nur mal so, was ich gemeint hab war so Pseudo-Gedöns wie das von Sido oder dieser "Aggro Berlin" Bagage. Ich hab nichts gegen "richtigen" Rap, nur gegen das Zeug aus dem Fernsehen, wo es immer nur um Geld, Drogen und Nutten geht und nichtsmehr mit dem richtigen Rap zutun hat. Nurnoch Posergewäsch eben.



Ich selbst höre auch nicht nur Metal... Und Black Metal = Ernst? Wer Black-Metal ernst nimmt... naja.
Warum gehts bei diesem flamen immer nur um Metal und Hip-Hop oder Rap? Und warum wird das dann immer so ernst genommen? Ich könnte jetzt sagen... "Ich finde Country geil" (Was auch teilweise stimmt. Johnny Cash, Lynyrd Skynyrd, The Charlie Daniels Band z und wen würde es stören? Nicht wirklich jemanden oder? Sag ich aber "Ich finde Rap geil" kommen gleich zigtausend Flamer. 
Ich hab nichts gegen die Musikrichtung gesagt, nur gegen Sido und die anderen Pseudo-Rapper. Punkt.

@Sorzzara: Korpiklaani gibts um beim QoM übelst abzugehen. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (3. September 2008)

Sido ist keiner von dieses Pseudorappern, ich hab mal Btapes von '99 in der Hand gehabt, von Sido - was du da gehört hast hat dich überzeugt, nichts anderes, was aus Sido geworden ist.. tja Medien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum ich da flame ist recht simpel, ich kanns nicht leiden wenn sowas unterstellt wird.. ohne Recht. Warum Metal und HipHop? Weil dem HipHop hier fast nur scheisse unterstellt wird und Metal als totales Gegenteil dargestellt wird - darum die beiden.. ich greif sie nur auf.

@ Nightwish, also auf RaR waren sie der mit Abstand schlechteste Act, liegt vielleicht auch daran das ihre Tontechniker sie nicht mochten ^^


----------



## Taoru (3. September 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> @ Nightwish, also auf RaR waren sie der mit Abstand schlechteste Act, liegt vielleicht auch daran das ihre Tontechniker sie nicht mochten ^^


Eher daran, dass die neue Sängerin live nix bringt. Wie die von Evanescence. *g*


----------



## Slaargh (3. September 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Eher daran, dass die neue Sängerin live nix bringt. Wie die von Evanescence. *g*




Nightwish wär nur dann akzeptab’l wenn da ein Ork singt. Un’ da da kein Ork singt is’ Nightwish auch nich’ gut. Aba man kann draufhau’n. Dazu sin’ se gut genug.


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Taoru (3. September 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Nightwish wär nur dann akzeptab’l wenn da ein Ork singt. Un’ da da kein Ork singt is’ Nightwish auch nich’ gut. Aba man kann draufhau’n. Dazu sin’ se gut genug.
> 
> 
> WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


Ein Stumpn singt aba. Da mit da gazwirbeltä Bart!


----------



## HGVermillion (3. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keeSEJG4XzU...feature=related

Das ist wohl die Beste Musik die jemals von einem niederen Menschen gemacht wurden, dafür würde ich diesen Sklaven sogar als Diener  in den Tempel aufnehmen um ihm am Leben zu lassen.

Das ist eine Musik bei der sich gut Blut und Seelen für Khaine erringen.


----------



## Emokeksii (3. September 2008)

Ach komm...es ist aber nicht sido-.-

Würde es sido mit der maske nie gegeben haben würdest dich drüber jetzt auch nicht aufregen ^.^ also wayne und maske drauf und "mein Tier mein tier mein Tier und nicht der ordnung ihr tier...yeahr..." gesungen x)


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keeSEJG4XzU...feature=related
> 
> Das ist wohl die Beste Musik die jemals von einem niederen Menschen gemacht wurden, dafür würde ich diesen Sklaven sogar als Diener  in den Tempel aufnehmen um ihm am Leben zu lassen.
> 
> Das ist eine Musik bei der sich gut Blut und Seelen für Khaine erringen.



Di da da di da da dam, da da di da da dam, da da da da da da dam. Da da da di da da dam, da da di di da da dam, da da di di da da dam.

9 von 10 Stimmen in meinem Kopf sagen, dass ich nicht verrückt bin.
Die zehnte summt die Melodie von Tetris.


----------



## Emokeksii (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Di da da di da da dam, da da di da da dam, da da da da da da dam. Da da da di da da dam, da da di di da da dam, da da di di da da dam.
> 
> 9 von 10 Stimmen in meinem Kopf sagen, dass ich nicht verrückt bin.
> Die zehnte summt die Melodie von Tetris.



Sorzaara xD die mobben mich in unserer gruppe weil die meinen ich werd von schinken sexuel erregt

So viel zu 9 von 10 stimmen sagen ich bin nicht verrückt xD


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Lass es mich mit einem Smiley und drei Buchstaben sagen....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WTF?


----------



## Nerimos (3. September 2008)

Ich habs doch gewusst. Wenn ich mal net so oft hier bin, packt dat Emo mit den wichtigen Infos aus.


----------



## ExInferis (3. September 2008)

Nightwish in Hamburg war gut. Kann man nicht anders sagen.
Tarja hatte einfach eine ganz andere Stimme, und wenn ich mir ihre Musik nun anhöre dann stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf.
Mit der neuen Sängerin kam ein etwas anderer Stil zu Nightwish, der aber nicht schlecht ist. Eben einfach nur anders, weil man das alte gewohnt war. Wäre es anders herum gewesen, also Tarja nun wäre, würde man auch maulen.
Und ich finde Nightwish passt einfach zu den Dunkelelfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



God bless the child!

Emo, was gibts denn da noch so für düstere Geheimnisse? Wie siehts denn mit nem Laib Käse aus?


----------



## Leichenlager07 (4. September 2008)

hoi!
sorry dass ich jetzt grad keine lust hab die 8 seiten durchzulesen^^
ich hab mich anfangs, als die bestandteile der CE bekannt gegeben wurden schon gefragt wie das funktionieren soll, mit den köpfen. da stand nämlich wenn ich mich recht erinnere "12 individuelle charakterköpfe" ... 12 für 20 klassen? ja klar, man könnte sagen es gibt 6 rassen und dafür jeweils einen männlichen und einen weiblichen kopf, aber die klassen haben doch auch unterschiedliche köpfe, schaut euch nur mal orcs und goblins an.
vielleicht weis ja wer, wie sie das regeln. danke =)


----------



## Sorzzara (4. September 2008)

Ufff....die köpfe beziehen sich ja auch weniger auf die Klasse als auf die Rasse....es gibt 6 Rassen im Spiel, mit jeweils Männlichen und weiblichen Vertretern (bzw. Orks und Gobbos bei den Greenskins) ... also kannst du von 2 Zusatzköppen pro Rasse ausgehen ^^


----------



## Gortek (4. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ufff....die köpfe beziehen sich ja auch weniger auf die Klasse als auf die Rasse....es gibt 6 Rassen im Spiel, mit jeweils Männlichen und weiblichen Vertretern (bzw. Orks und Gobbos bei den Greenskins) ... also kannst du von 2 Zusatzköppen pro Rasse ausgehen ^^



Ich sags ja immer: Die Gobbos sind die Mädchen der Orks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Gramir (4. September 2008)

Gortek schrieb:


> Ich sags ja immer: Die Gobbos sind die Mädchen der Orks.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und ich wollt ein Gobbo spielen. Nun denken die Leute auch noch ich wär weiblich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielliecht mach ich mir eine Dauerwelle ins Haar... erm, Pilze haben ja gar keine Haarpracht, d.h. ich kann mich mit der Rasse schon mal ans sehr hohe Alter gewöhnen. Faltig, gestörtes Sprachverhalten, buckelige Haltung und immer auf Ärger aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (8. Oktober 2008)

Hey ab Seite 8 wird der Thread ja richtig lustig^^

Allerdings is das ja jetzt irwie OT oder?

Also zurück zum Topic: Wer will schon Sido sein (außer Sido selbst...vielleicht)?

Und jetzt etwas, was für 1-5 Leute (wahrscheinlich liegt die tatsächliche Zahl zwischen 1,3 und 1,784) in diesem Forum vielleicht total überraschend rüberkommt:

Ich höre Metal (auch den ach so pösen "nur-Geschreie-und-Baustellen-Sounds"- Death Metal) und hab nix gegen Hip Hop! Es gibt viele Leute in meinem Bekannten- und Verwandtenkreis, die Hip Hop hören. Und die sind alle total in Ordnung. Ich glaube was die Meisten hier so aufregt sind diese "Wannabe-Ghetto-Gangztaz" (BIATCH!).
Und kommt mir jetzt blos nicht mit: "Ich kenn Metaller, die sin genauso!" Bringt mir diesen Metaller und ich bring ihm Benehmen bei (meint ihr 2 Stunden Musikantenstadl bei meiner Oma reichen? xD). Und in Metal-Songs geht es nur um "Zerstören und Leute" (wie heißt nochmal der User, der das schrieb? Und btw: Gehts im Hop Hop nich auch um Leute? ^^) ? Wusst ich noch gar nicht! Also ich konnt in "The Accolade" von "Symphony X" noch kein konkretes Beispiel zerstörerischer Handlungen erkennen. Genauso wenig in den meisten Liedern von Dream Theater, Pain of Salvation und wie die Progressive Metal/Rock-Bands alle heißen (klar, es gibt Ausnahmen).

Tschast mai tu sents,
MoP

PS zu "Baustellen-Sounds-Death Metal": 
Also wenn ich mir die Gitarren-Riffs von Amon Amarth so anhöre, is das für mich alles andere als Baustelle. Als Gitarrist hat man teilweise (eher gesagt sehr oft) richtig melodische Gitarren-Riffs zu spielen (Beispielitsch mit eher unmelodischer Gitarre: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEHAQgl4fAg , Bepielitsch mit vergleichsweiser melodischer Gitarre:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhptP8j-t-M)

So lebt denn wohl, stay trve und ja: Ich schreibe gerne Romane^^


----------

